

Closest thing to teleportation? - dnzzcn
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Project-Remote/1630224923872870?pnref=lhc

======
mtmail
I see bold claims, no contact information and the photo is really a Oculus RV
press release photo (e.g. [https://gigaom.com/2014/05/30/report-samsung-is-
building-a-v...](https://gigaom.com/2014/05/30/report-samsung-is-building-a-
virtual-reality-headset-with-oculus-help/))

~~~
dnzzcn
mtmail, thank you for your time.

First of all, that Oculus Rift press release photo is being sold on internet
and we paid attention to its copyright.

They are just bold claims because we are building an early startup and we're
not ready to demonstrate our progress; but if you want to have more
information, you can subscribe to mail list. You'll also get the contact
information :)

Again, thanks for your time and valuable feedback.

